# APR is pleased to present a new ECU Calibration Strategy for all 3.0T ECU Upgrades!!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is pleased to present a new ECU Calibration Strategy for all 3.0T ECU Upgrades!! 










APR's Engineering Teams have finished final testing of a new ECU Calibration for the Stage I and Stage II+ ECU Upgrades. The results are an additional 20-30 Horsepower and ft-lbs of torque depending on operating conditions, and the addition of APR Motorsport features designed to enhance your driving experience. 

Accompanying these updates, all ECU's flashed with APR's v2.0 software will be subject to subsequent updates via OBD-II port reflashes through APR's world wide distribution network. 

For several years, APR's tested the 3.0 TFSI through brutal professional motorsport racing in the Grand-AM and World Challenge Road Racing Series. Automotive Engineering firms have continuously turned to endurance racing as proving grounds for new technologies and to measure the durability and viability of these new technologies in a rigorous total system accelerated life-testing environment found in very few alternatives. Through this testing and research APR's Engineering Team is able to deliver a more powerful application of the Stage I and Stage II+ ECU Upgrade and do so knowing little to no loss of life will be suffered in the comparison to the Original Calibration and engine performance levels. 

APR's dynamic calibration changes allow the TVS1320 supercharger unit to operate to its full potential under many different ambient conditions. The resulting increase in intake mass airflow delivers more power though the entire rev range, no matter what APR Stage or APR Performance program you choose. Accordingly, adjustments were made to other areas of the ECU calibration to ensure proper operation as intended by the OEM. 

APR's Motorsport Left Foot Braking feature is now available allowing customers more control over their vehicle's throttle. Under normal operation, throttle input is disabled while pressing the accelerator and brake at the same time, however this may be undesirable for those looking to get the most out of their vehicles performance on the track. Enabling the left foot braking feature, the driver will have complete control over the vehicle's throttle and braking system, which may give the edge he or she needs at the track. 

APR's Motorsport Rev Limiter is also now available allowing 6MT customers to reach max RPM without the ECU slowing down acceleration nearly 400 RPM's earlier. The result is more power to redline and a definable redline feeling as seen on Audi Quattro GMBH vehicles such as the B7 RS4 and R8 V8 & V10. 

Version 2.0 software is now available and is a FREE upgrade for all existing APR Stage I and Stage II+ customers. 

Please fill out an APR order form, indicating your stage, program order and other information when sending in your ECU. If you are unable to remove your ECU and send it in on your own, please visit an APR Dealer for assistance. 

*Application Guide* 


B8 S4 3.0 TFSI - 6MT & DSG 

B8 S5 3.0 TFSI - 6MT & DSG 

C6 A6 3.0 TFSI - Tiptronic 

 

For more information on APR ECU and Hardware Upgrades, please visit the following links: 



 APR ECU Upgrades 

 APR Carbonio Intake Systems 

 APR Supercharger Pulley Upgrade 

 APR RSC Exhaust System 

 APR Supercharger Coolant Performance System 

 

 

Go APR!


----------

